# HO Racing in SW Michigan?



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

The SWMSRA club racing is not frequent enough for me. This year the club started seperate kids classes. So everyone has to stand around for a hour during their race. 

I like to race T-jets, box stock and I would like to race G-Jets and AFX Magnatraction. Any one know of a place that holds weekly HO scale racing around south western Michigan?

-- Elliot


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I just held my first race at my house today. I can only have one once a month. Our group races at each other's homes about every 2 or 3 weeks.

I'll be hosting another one in January on the 14th or 21st.
We race the following: Stock Thunderjet 500

JL/AW Tuff Ones

Magna/X Traction

Box Stock Life Like Fast Trackers (Pre 2001)
TYCO 440 X2

Super Stock
We race on a 4' X 16' Tomy 4 lane oval with 15" 12" radius curves. Trakmate 96' computer program runs the track.

I live outside of Cassoplois, Michigan. If you interested drop me a line at [email protected] Randy.


----------

